# Probleme mit 12/24V "high" und 0V als "low" Auswertung



## PraktikantMarkus (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, weiß nicht ob ich hier an der richitgen Stelle frage aber 

im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit muss ich unter Anderem  mit folgendem Problem auseinander setzen.

Es müssen an einem Eingang 3 Zustände überwacht werden:


1)
Der Eingang ist "high", das kann +12V oder +24V sein (beides muss von der Elektronik erfasst werden können)

2)
Der Eingang ist "low", bedeutet der Eingang ist auf "0V" gezogen. (Man kann sagen es liegen 0V an)

3)
Der  Eingang ist nicht beschaltet, d.h. es ist kein Spannung am Ausgang, so  zusagen ein offener Leiter (aber nicht zu verwechseln mit 0V )


Es  handelt sich dabei um eine Überprüfung eines Steckers der insgesamt  20pollig ist. Jeder dieser Pinne kann diese 3 Zustände annehmen. Der  Aufbau soll in eine Industrieanwendung implementiert werden und soll  später in einem Schaltschrank auf einer Hutschiene montiert werden, dabei ist der Platz erstmal kein so großes Problem.

Als  SPS steht mir eine Steuerung von Beckhoff zur Verfügung. In deren  Angebot sind unter anderem auch Eingangsklemmen die "negativ schalten",  das bedeutet ich könnte so bei dem Zustand 0V eine "1" in die SPS  einlesen, jedoch habe ich dadurch nicht erkannt ob "keine Spannung" am  Eingang anliegt.

Ich bin neu hier habe aber schon oft hilfreiche Tipps und Einträge gelesen und hoffe nun das jemand mein Problem versteht :-| 

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Bemühungen und freue mich auf Antworten.


Mit freundlichen Gruß 

Markus


----------



## 1985zottel (10 Dezember 2011)

Hi

Ich nehme mal an du sprichst von Digitaleingängen, aber diese haben eben von Haus aus nur 2 Signalzustände (high/low).
Es wäre möglich das ganze mit Analogeingängen zu machen, wir aber wohl etwas teuer, oder?

Man müsste das ganze als Isoliertes Netz aufbauen (= 0V keine Verbindung zu PE) dann liegen deine 0V auf einem anderen potenzial
und du kannst jeweils gegen Erde messen.

MFG


----------



## Cassandra (10 Dezember 2011)

Hallo PraktikantMarkus,

 Herzlich Willkommen im SPS-Forum.  
  Lies dich bitte mal in das Thema Tristate ein. Anschießend kannst du uns vielleicht gezielter erläutern, was *du* im Rahmen *deiner* Bachelorarbeit erarbeiten sollst. 

  LG Cassandra


----------



## mariob (10 Dezember 2011)

Naja,
so richtig Tristate isses nicht was der Kollege vorhat, obwohl mir das auch zeitweilig durch den Kopf geisterte. Ich nehme an, er möchte feststellen ob der Stecker steckt oder nicht. Und da fallen mir mindestens 3 Wege ein.
Also nochmal die Frage, was soll konkret getan werden?

Edit:
Im übrigen ist Elektrotechnik nichts esoterisches, man kann also nicht nur sagen es liegen 0V an, sondern es sind nur 0V, was anderes wird auch kein Meßgerät anzeigen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## forellengarten (10 Dezember 2011)

Ich erlaube mir mal mein Hobbyelektroniker-Statement abzugeben:
1)
High erkennen, egal ob 12 oder 24V:
Beckhoff Digitaleingänge erkennen ein "H" ab 15V. Die Primitivlösung wäre, das Eingangssignal über einen Vorwiderstand auf die Basis eines NPN-Transistors. Emiter auf GND. Kollektor über Widerstand auf +24V. Abgriff am Kollektor des Transistors. Folge: Signale >ca. 0,7V werden als (invertiertes) high erkannt.
2)
damit auch gelöst
3)
sofern praktikabel könnte man z.b. über Digitalausgang -> hochohmiger Widerstand -> Digitaleingang eine bestimmte frequenz an den Digitaleingang legen. Sagen wir mal 10 Impulse/Sekunden. Solange diese Impulse am Digitaleingang anliegen, ist der Stecker nicht gesteckt. 
Ohne die Rahmenbedingungen zu kennen ist hier aber eine Aussage schwierig.
Ob das ganze industriell eingesetzten Standard entsprechen würde? Keine Ahnung.

Die Ideen sind als erste Rohentwürfe zu verstehen.


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2011)

Ich vermute mal er möchte eine Leitungsüberwachung für Digitale Eingänge haben.


----------



## mnuesser (10 Dezember 2011)

forellengarten schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir mal mein Hobbyelektroniker-Statement abzugeben:
> 1)
> High erkennen, egal ob 12 oder 24V:
> Beckhoff Digitaleingänge erkennen ein "H" ab 15V.



gibt auch Klemmen mit 11V-30V


----------



## gloeru (10 Dezember 2011)

Lieber Markus

Schön hast du hierher gefunden...

Zum Anfang: Ich bin selbst auch gerade mit meiner Bachelorarbeit beschäftigt, habe auch einige Fragen hier im Forum am laufen!

Mich stört jedoch an deiner Anfrage, dass diese sehr ungenau formuliert ist. Wenn du doch einen Bachelortitel haben willst (ich nehme mal an als Bachelor of Science) solltest du dich mit dem Problem schon ein bisschen mehr auseinander setzen und Fragen nicht so stellen...

Irgendwie liest sich deine Aufliestung genau so, wie ich meine Arbeit vom Kunden entgegen genommen habe. Ich finde es Deine Aufgabe, dazu Lösungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen. (Du willst ja am Schluss nicht schreiben: "Ich habe Lösungsvariante 3 wie vom SPS-Forum vorgeschlagen, ausgewählt")

*-> Wenn du aber etwas konkretere Fragestellung hast, werde auch ich Dir gerne weiterhelfen!*

Gruss vom Student

P.S. Hast du ein Konzept gemacht, musst du wirklich versch. Spannungen erkennen, nur Leitungsunterbruch?


----------



## PraktikantMarkus (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

 also ich bin erst mal total überrascht wie groß die Resonanz auf mein Posting hier war. Leider konnte ich nicht eher antworten da mein Laptop den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich dann nur sporadisch meine Mails an verschieden Orten lesen konnte.

 Also ich habe gewisse Hinweise verfolgt und ausgewertet und mir auch weiter Gedanken zum Thema gemacht.


 Aber erst mal zu den einzelnen Posts:

 @ Cassandra: Diese Tristate-Sache konnte ich irgendwie nicht so ideal für meine Aufgabe anwenden. Da ich keine Idee und keine Bauteile gefunden habe die ich industriell dafür nutzen konnte. Danke aber für die Idee!

 @ forellengarten: Die Idee habe ich zuvor auch verfolgt. Punkt 1 und 2 wollte ich auch so lösen. Punkt 3 ist eine gute Idee aber in meinen Augen ein großer Programmieraufwand um die Information zu erfassen. Erkläre gleich aber kurz noch einmal was ich genau wollte. Aber auch danke für die Idee mit dem Pulsen!

 @ mnuesser: Das es Klemmen von Beckhof gibt die bei  11-30V schalten ist richtig aber diese Klemmen gibt es nur positiv schaltend. Hätte Beckhoff die auch für negativ schaltende Klemmen wäre das Problem gelöst. Leider benötige ich nur maximal 5 Klemmen somit wird das wohl eher eine teure "Extrawurst" für uns.


 Mir ist aufgefallen das es noch einige Fragen gibt die ich schlecht erklärt habe:

 Also die Ausgangssituation ist die, dass ich einen Prüfstand konstruiere, dieser Prüfstand soll für verschiedene Baugruppen ausgelegt sein. Diese Baugruppen haben interne Platinen die  gewisse Digitale Signale ausgeben. Diese Platinen werden zum Teil mit 24V oder 12V betrieben (je nach Kundenwunsch). Aus diesem  Grund muss meine Prüfung 12V und 24V Signale verarbeiten können.

 Jetzt ist es so dass diese Platinen (je nach Kundenwunsch) entweder z.B. 4 Signale ausgeben können oder aber auch bis zu 12 Signale ausgeben. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns für einen 20poligen Stecker entschieden (etwas Reserve). Dabei sind Pin1 und Pin2 immer die Spannungsversorgung (12V/24V) alle anderen Pinne können jetzt einen Zustand einnehmen der entweder "high" (12/24V) oder "low" (0V) ist. Um auf das Beispiel zurück zu kehren, es kann sein das nun von den 4 Signalen zwei  "high" sind,  zwei  "low" sind und die restlichen Pinne nicht beschaltet sind zuzusagen einen "offenen Leiter " (OL) haben.

 An dieser Stelle möcht ich nun nicht überprüfen ob der Stecker aufgesteckt ist (das wird er immer sein) sondern ich möchte sehen ob ich ein "high", ein "low" oder ein "OL" (offener Leiter) an meinem Pin habe.   Meine neuste Überlegung dazu könnt ihr auf dem Bild erkennen. Habe leider erst mal nur diese Handskizze erstellen können. Die folgenden 4 Bilder sollen nun die einzelnen Zustände beschreiben.
Bild 0 soll die einmal die Verschaltung beschreiben.  Dabei sind K1 und K2 Relaiskontakte die es in 6mm Reihenklemmenformat gibt und so einen schlanken Aufbau im Schaltschrank erzielen kann.
Bild 1-3 soll die einzelnen Zustände beschreiben und es sind die Spannungsabfälle eingezeichnet.
Um nun die 12V Platinen auswerten zu können müsste die Dauerspannung auf 12V umgeschaltet werden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand äußert ob diese Schaltung so funktionieren könnte, oder ob ich etwas übersehen oder vergessen habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus


----------

